# Is this true?



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

I was talking to another Uber driver in my city and he said his buddy got deactivated for a 4.6 rating, he registered to drive again with a different email address and was back driving...?

I call BS, have you heard of anything like this before?

_BTW, this guy seemed like a "know it all"..._


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

David.Davidson said:


> I was talking to another Uber driver in my city and he said his buddy got deactivated for a 4.6 rating, he registered to drive again with a different email address and was back driving...?
> 
> I call BS, have you heard of anything like this before?
> 
> _BTW, this guy seemed like a "know it all"..._


Did he register with a new social security card too?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Did he register with a new social security card too?


POST # 2 /@observer : Personally, I hate
when
THAT happens! Aren't SS#'s about $60
online courtesy Internet Bandits?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2 /@observer : Personally, I hate
> when
> THAT happens! Aren't SS#'s about $60
> online courtesy Internet Bandits?


I usually run over to MacArthur Park, I can get a SS card and Green card for 50 bucks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Are green cards still green?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

No I think they turned purple.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> No I think they turned purple.


Lol, I haven't seen one in 25 yrs or so.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

You used to be able to do that but now they have a system in place that catches duplicated Identification.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kane said:


> You used to be able to do that but now they have a system in place that catches duplicated Identification.


POST # 8 /@kane : Golly! You are a Smarty
Pants"
but in a Good Way. So glad to have 
you along for this Online "Krazy Train".

It'll keep many of us from "going off 
the rails" as Sharon Osborne's Hus-
band wrote.
Bubbly Bison, out.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd say he's full of it. But feel free to report him if you think he's telling the truth.


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

observer said:


> Are green cards still green?


I work for the state and see/use them often. They are green and pretty hi tech . Pics embedded in magnetic stripe on back along with "a" number. Stripe is also mirrored ,the pic is also a negative


----------

